#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-04
<Researcher-> good morning
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> hi pavlushka
<Researcher-> hi vigilant
<Researcher-> thanks for joining here
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> morning barlas
<Kilos> morning pk peeps
<Kilos> Researcher- http://www.wikihow.com/Add-ChanServ-to-Your-IRC-Channel-on-Freenode
<Kilos> the admin guy that registered the channel must do it
<Kilos> or he must supply the relevant info
<Researcher-> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there Researcher-
<Researcher-> how are you Kilos
<Researcher-> i already know about the chanserv
<Kilos> im ok ty
<Researcher-> but the problem is i dont have any access on it.
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> Kilos : did you tried that chicken wings and neck soup
<Researcher-> :D
<Kilos> will try get someone to bring me chicken wings and necks today or tomorrow
<Kilos> we are out in a farming area so need to find a neighbour going to town
<Researcher-> here are the people who have the access on this channel
<Kilos> anyway im surviving
<Researcher-> y Nickname/Host          Flags
<Researcher-> -ChanServ- ----- ---------------------- -----
<Researcher-> -ChanServ- 1     Nalioth                +ARefiorstv [modified ? ago]
<Researcher-> -ChanServ- 2     UbuntuIrcCouncil       +AFRefiorstv [modified ? ago]
<Researcher-> Nalioth can help
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> do you know him?
<Researcher-> nalioth@freenode/staff-emeritus/ubuntu.member.nalioth
<Researcher-> i must see his profile
<Kilos> i dont see him online at #freenode
<Kilos> it takes a while there to get voice, then we can ask staff
<Researcher-> yeah
<Researcher-> Nalioth sounds missing
<Researcher-> he is from au
<Kilos> oh
<Researcher-> this is his homepage http://www.novarata.net/
<Researcher-> sorry
<Researcher-> he is from houston texas
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> not from au
<Researcher-> i just saw him using au ip... may be his autralian vps
<Kilos> ah then he is still sleeping
<Researcher-> i have his twitter now.
<Researcher-> but ubuntu-counsil vote might be require before we can get access on this channel
<Researcher-> and i must join the ubuntu team in order to get qualified for access
<Researcher-> so Kilos how i can get the ubuntu membership fast as possible
<Kilos> it is a big process
<Researcher-> i see
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> join #ubuntu-locoteams
<Researcher-> yes sure
<Kilos> ill ask there
<Researcher-> ill be using my old nick Researcher
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> type in /j #ubuntu-locoteams
<Researcher> Kilos i joined
<Researcher> but i need to go to chairman office at work..
<Researcher> ill be back in few moments
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher> i am back kilos
<Kilos>  me too
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjFy7yXuNnNAhWpAsAKHdmvC40QFggjMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FMembership%2FNewMember&usg=AFQjCNEgOfMbyOP705uzcjfdIqgEbGanJA&sig2=xI0Gj22NPwzvoMp8lz5DGQ
<Kilos> hi vigilant
<Kilos> Researcher there is how you apply, you have lots of work
<Kilos> could be a bit of a snag with making your wiki page because the ubuntu wiki has been locked down because of spammers , pavel can help you with that
<Kilos> Researcher /j #ubuntu-irc
<Researcher> Kilos thanks for the guidelines, actually i did applied for membership in 2007 i guess but then i were not able to join free for some reasons.. my wiki is still there
<Kilos> can you still edit it?
<Researcher> i hope so
<Researcher> if not, i will create again
<Kilos> you could have probs editting or even making a new one
<Kilos> been lots of spammers attacking ubuntu wiki and launchpad
<Researcher> i see
<Kilos> so they have made a group that can edit
<Researcher> well ill wait, or will create a personnel wiki page.
<Kilos> i think pavel still cam
<Researcher> ahhh
<Researcher> i will take help from pavel
<Researcher> ok bro brb
<Kilos> did you join #ubuntu-irc
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> im just waiting for someone on irc channel to answer
<Kilos> im trying to contact an irc council member
<Researcher> i am there bro
<Researcher> let me reach home
<Researcher> iill come back to online in 15 mints
<Kilos> i have mailed on of the irc council members as well so lets hope he answers today
<Kilos> s/on/one
<Researcher> tnx Kilos
<Researcher> vigilant is also a new join here
<Researcher> but he is very very old irc friend like 14-15 years or older
<Researcher> he is good in tcl coding and other softwares
<Researcher> a very good guy
<Kilos> good
<Researcher> he will help us here, he is usa national from pakistan background
<Researcher> so he will be available in his time region
<Kilos> im sure one of the council guys will pop in here to see whats happening so the more we are here the better
<Researcher> yes
<Researcher> i understand
<Kilos> the guy i mailed is in the usa so they still early morning now
<Researcher> yup
<Researcher> i am planning to launch some channel bots
<Researcher> rss bots here in loco language
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher> i have 3 days off so i will be here for 24/7
<Researcher> pm me ever u want me or whatsapp me at +968 98758617
<Kilos> i dont have whatsapp
<Kilos> i will pm np
<Kilos> maybe they will give me admin rights here till one of you has membership and can take over
<Kilos> dont know how that stuff gets sorted
<Researcher> well i am starting for the membership
<Researcher> and i will pm you with the clarification of some questions.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> can you edit your wiki page Researcher ?
<Researcher> Kilos i need to check
<Researcher> i were buy cooking food
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> brb
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Haha, Kilos , hello
<pavlushka> Kilos: you wont believe that I gotta run, just logged into check my fixed line which was down, now it is up. :)
<pavlushka> down for 2 months
<pavlushka> anyway, be back soon, love you Man.
<Kilos> go well
<hggdh> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> hi hggdh
<hggdh> hi
<Kilos> sorry for being slow
<hggdh> heh, no problem
<Kilos> i answered on irc channel first
<hggdh> I saw
<hggdh> looking at it now
<Kilos> cool ty hggdh im not sure what else needs sorting but will get there slowly
<hggdh> that's how we should do it: slowly, but surely
<hggdh> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i will need admin permissions or something to be able to setup the topic etc
<Kilos> the old owner is unavailable
<hggdh> ./whois nalioth
<hggdh> Kilos: you now should have op access here
<Kilos> i have no idea, those happenings were years aog
<Kilos> cool ty very much now we can start growing
<Researcher> hi hggdh
<Researcher> welcome to #ubuntu-pk
<Kilos> wb Researcher
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Kilos> see we will win
<Researcher> ty so much
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> thanks bro
<Researcher> for your efforts
<Kilos> my pleasure
<Researcher> i hope we will revive more better then beginning
<Kilos> w will get there
<Researcher> so hggdh will be here as an admin ?
<Kilos> he is setting things up for s
<Kilos> us
<Researcher> great
<Kilos> these things just take time
<Kilos> the timezone issue
<Researcher> yeah
<rhct> salaam
<rhct> kaisay hain sab log
<Researcher> w salaam rhct
<Researcher> may theek
<Researcher> hum nay daykho improvement shoro kerdi hay
<rhct> yar zabardast
<rhct> :)
<rhct> wah
<Researcher> and this all thanks to Mr Kilos from SA
<rhct> really
<Kilos> Researcher can you edit your wiki page yet
<rhct> he is from South Africa ?
<Researcher> let me check now bro
<Researcher> yes yes
<Kilos> hi rhct yes Pretoria in ZA
<Researcher> thanks to Mr. Kilos
<rhct> hi
<rhct> sir kilos thank you
<Kilos> you are welcome
<rhct> and res is here from many many years now
<rhct> i always see him here alone
<rhct> i didnt notice many users are here now
<rhct> kilos you are student
<Kilos> we will grow again, you can invite guys back again
<Kilos> no i am an old man
<Kilos> i love Ubuntu and will work to promote ubuntu wherever i can
<rhct> good sir
<rhct> researcher gave me first ubuntu cd of 8.04 few years ago
<rhct> now i also like ubuntu
<Kilos> good
<rhct> but my laptop is old so i use LUBUNTU
<rhct> i am googling jupiter mission guys
<rhct> brb
<Kilos> doesnt matter, as long as you are here
<rhct> :)
<Researcher> i am waiting for juno tooo
<Researcher> to pass the jupiter
<Researcher> :
<Researcher> Kilos : after i logged in to wiki it shows me internal error
<Researcher> i dont understand this
<Kilos> it has been locked down, well get pavel to help out
<Researcher> ohhh
<Researcher> pavel is offline i guess
<Researcher> but i logged in successfully
<Researcher> even it verified my data correctly
<Kilos> yes but he will be here later hopefully or tomorrow again
<Kilos> yes its all read only now
<Kilos> edit permissions are locked down
<Kilos> too many spammers attacked our wiki
<Researcher> yeah sure
<Researcher> Kilos this is my page, i created in 2008
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeeshanSaeedParacha
<Kilos> ty
<Researcher> 8 years ago
<Researcher> i was not very good that time
<Researcher> :)
<hggdh> Researcher: hello
<hggdh> Researcher: as Kilos stated, I am in as ops only temporarily.
<Kilos> no matter, it can grow now with ubuntu work
<Researcher> hi hggdh
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> thanks for joining in here
<hggdh> my pleasure :-)
<Researcher> ubuntu is a very popular os in pakistan
<Researcher> and i am now abroad, but a resident of karachi city
<Researcher> we worked a lot to spread ubuntu
<Researcher> i am with ubuntu since 2006
<Researcher> and till todate my only choice is ubuntu
<rhct> good res
<rhct> i know when u helped me in my ubuntu
<rhct> :D
<rhct> hheheh
<Researcher> tnx rhct for remembering me
<Researcher> rhct look at my ubuntu vps
<Researcher> <*shell>  18:06:41 up 701 days,  5:58,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<Researcher> <*shell> znc$
<Researcher> <Researcher1> lsb_release -a
<Researcher> <*shell> No LSB modules are available.
<Researcher> <*shell> Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
<Researcher> <*shell> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Researcher> <*shell> Release:    14.04
<Researcher> <*shell> Codename:    trusty
<rhct> OMG
<rhct> this is really stable machine
<rhct> 701 days of uptime
<rhct> wow
<Researcher> yup
<Researcher> :)
<rhct> who is provider ?
<Researcher> amazon
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> aws
<rhct> amazon is shopping site ?
<rhct> let me google
<Researcher> no dear
<Researcher> try aws.amazon.com
<Researcher> and read about it in detaisl
<rhct> bhai may check krta hu
<rhct> brb
<Kilos> Researcher you page just needs updating
<Kilos> we will get that done then you can apply for membership
<Researcher> yes sure bro
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> now 8 years past it is not updated
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> u see
<Researcher> 8 years ago i promoted ubuntu a lot
<Kilos> yes
<Researcher> my wiki is the proof
<Researcher> my karma score were very good that time
<Kilos> you can build it again
<Kilos> remind me tomorrow to check launchpad for pk as well, maybe that needs sorting out as well
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> it need to sort out
<Researcher> i have one spare ipv6 vps so i am going to built some informative bot for this channel
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you need to sleep as well. its 20 to 1 there
<Kilos> and always make time for family as well
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> but as i told i have holidy
<Researcher> so i can manage time
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> ohh i found i created this wiki page
<Researcher> 2007-07-14 14:41:19
<Researcher> in 2007
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> whew
<Researcher> today is 4/7 2016
<Researcher> :
<Researcher> after 10 days my wiki page is having birthday
<Researcher> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 9 years
<Researcher> yes bro
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> i need sleep. night all. rest well
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-05
<rhct> nite
<rhct> :)
<Researcher> hi hggdh
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> thanks hggdh
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> wb kilos
<Kilos> thanks hggdh
<Researcher> hggds fixed the problem
<Kilos> ty Researcher
<Researcher> pavlushka is now away he also wanting to get here
<Researcher> regarding wiki issue
<Kilos> ill be here
<Researcher> i can confirm i cant edit, i already applied for the joining in edit team
<Researcher> lets see
<hggdh> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-pk Kilos
<Researcher> woooo
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> i think the edit team is ubuntu members only so far
<Researcher> congrad kilos
<Kilos> can you edit?
<Kilos> ty hggdh
<Researcher> i cannot edit i applied to the edit team
<Kilos> lets hear what feedback you get
<Researcher> yes i am waiting
<hggdh> Kilos: welcome. There is still a glitch somewhere, and I am still looking it up
<Kilos> ty for all the effort hggdh
<Researcher> ty hggdh
<hggdh> you are all welcome
<Kilos> Researcher give me your wiki link again let me see if i can edit there
<Researcher> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Zeeshansaeedparacha
<Kilos> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<Kilos> you typed something wrong
<Researcher> let me see bro
<Researcher> wait a second
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeeshanSaeedParacha
<Researcher> typo mistake
<Researcher> you can click it will work now
<Kilos> thats better ty
<Kilos> yes i can edit it
<Kilos> but better we get pavel to help you , he is faster and makes fewer mistakes
<Researcher> sure
<Kilos> who is Guest44795
<Researcher> he is from oman
<Kilos> help him setup a client and get a nick
<Researcher> an arab guy he runs his shop here
<Researcher> actually here is weekend
<Researcher> so he is not in  my contact
<Kilos> oh
<Researcher> i already whatsapp him
<Researcher> hi barlas
<rhct> thanks you Sir Kilos and thank Sir hggds
<rhct> for fix this channel
<rhct> Researcher i have issue fixing cpanel on ubuntu
<rhct> please check your pm
<Kilos> you are welcome rhct
<Researcher>  no problem rhct
<Kilos> i have
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> ill look into the issue i am lil busy right now
<Kilos> i want the whole world to run smoothly and make friends
<rhct> bhai aap check ker layna
<rhct> please
<Researcher> no problem may daykh loga dont worry
<Researcher> Kilos will start learning Urdu soon
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> Kilos in Pakistan we have urdu language
<Researcher> i were a translation team of ubuntu too
<Kilos> good, if you do that again you karma will grow again
<Researcher> yeah my karma used to be in thousands
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> mine is 0
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> now mine is 0 too
<Kilos> no time to play on launchpad
<Kilos> where is vigilant Researcher
<Researcher> he is in usa zone
<Researcher> time issue
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher> barlas also very busy his professional life. he is API coder.
<Researcher> i joined launchpad in
<Researcher> Member since:
<Researcher> 2006-09-09
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos>  visitor
<Researcher> i already signed the code of conduct
<Researcher> 007-06-02: digitally signed by Zeeshan Saeed Paracha (1024R/59D390C2)
<Researcher> 2007
<Researcher> Kilos here is my launchpad profile
<Researcher> https://launchpad.net/~paracha/
<Kilos> ill go see
<Kilos> oh i have read you lp page before
<Kilos> you should have applied for membership back then already
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-pk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-pk. We are rebuilding so feel free to join ua and lend a helping hand.
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-pk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-pk. We are rebuilding so feel free to join us and lend a helping hand.
<rhct> as i remember i applied once
<rhct> i dont know about researcher
<rhct> but i got the member ship from fedora
<rhct> so i left the ubuntu
<Kilos> good rhct we will work on it again
<rhct> yeah why not
<rhct> Researcher helped me a lot in past
<rhct> now i am professional so i would love to help
<Kilos> he is a very helpful person hey?
<Kilos> i like him and am happy i met him here
<rhct> yeah he is
<rhct> i used to attend his linux courses in pakistan
<rhct> but now researcher worked outside pakistan
<Kilos> thats fine, he still has you guys interests at heart
<rhct> :)
<rhct> i guess he distributed thousands of CD;s
<rhct> he war running a ubuntu download mirror also some time he in past he dont even had money to eat but he was always paying internet to run him home mirror
<rhct> now he give us domains hosting from his pocket
<rhct> even on facebook ubuntu pakistan page he offered free hosting domain for many opensource projects
<Kilos> whew
<rhct> the very first Cd he gave me was ubuntu 6.04
<rhct> and you cant believe that time ubuntu was nothing
<rhct> lot of errors black screen ethernet issue
<rhct> but he was very good at it.
<Kilos> yes even when i started with 8.04 there was lots of work, now everything works fine by me on 14.04 kde
<Kilos> ubuntu has improved a lot
<rhct> yeah
<rhct> my opinion ubuntu 12.04 were the best release
<rhct> and still i preffer it
<Kilos> i still have 2 pcs running 12.04
<Kilos> hehe
<rhct> cool
<rhct> i have 2 vps
<rhct> :)
<rhct> researcher i think he have 20 + owned and hundreds of client base servers
<Kilos> busy man
<rhct> imagine he was offering me ubuntu when i didnt knew the linux
<rhct> in 2000
<rhct> lol
<Kilos> lol
<rhct> i think 2002
<rhct> he had a free linux shell project with 500 users
<rhct> shellweb
<rhct> then ircrelaychat was his project
<rhct> then i became busy but he always send email
<rhct> now he have ivmcloud.com
<rhct> hostnet.work
<rhct> omanwebhosting.com
<rhct> lebnodes.com
<rhct> olxvps.com
<rhct> and i dont know others
<Kilos> he is a hard working guy and what i like is , he isnt shy to help others
<rhct> never
<rhct> even now he told me to give money for a free linux institute
<Kilos> i have to go eat
<rhct> he stupid want to leave his job come back to pakistan to open institute
<Kilos> will be back when finished
<rhct> please have a nice dinner
<Kilos> ty i will
<rhct> yes yes u r welcoome any time
<Kilos> see you now now
<rhct> :)
<rhct> ok
<Kilos> :D
<Researcher> hello
<Researcher> welcome back kilos
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Kilos> ty wb to you as well
<Researcher> i just finish with my special chick pea recepie
<Researcher> tnx bro
<Researcher> i cooked it looks soooo delicious
<Kilos> i got wings and necks today so tomorrow i start making the soup
<Researcher> weeeeeee
<Researcher> Kilos believe me u will love it
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> i have always liked chicken soup
<Researcher> my food is on a low flame
<Researcher> yeahh
<Kilos> but i prefer red meat to chicken as food
<Researcher> good
<Researcher> thats the key to a healthy life
<Kilos> i like the skin of chicken though
<Researcher> but u know i preffer fish more then any meat
<Kilos> fish is far too expensive here
<Researcher> and skin of cheaken is the best source of cholestrol in the universe
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> lol bro i love the taste
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> so they say yes
<Researcher> i cannot stop myself when there is KFC
<Researcher> :p
<Kilos> oh my, i love kfc
<Researcher> the kentucy fried are the best
<Researcher> i dont preffer mcdonald over KFC
<Kilos> yes i agree
<Researcher> but i heard the strange news about the mutant chicken of KFC
<Kilos> only ever get kfc
<Kilos> i tried some others but not in thew same class
<Researcher> no no on planet earth KFC is the best chicken
<Researcher> other are i dont like that sticky smell in them
<Researcher> also the taste in every bite
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> yeah done in old oil
<Researcher> you make me eager to wish the chick pea convert into KFC
<Researcher> i wish i wish
<Researcher> hehehehe
<Kilos> hahaha
<Researcher> i used to eat a lot
<Kilos> see we have something in the topic
<Researcher> so i stop
<Researcher> yes i read it.
<Researcher> thanks for the topic
<Kilos> yw
<Researcher> brb i need to look at the kitchn
<Kilos> i didnt know what else to add, we still have to repair the site then that link can be added and we can add as we progress
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher> true
<Researcher> well i just saw we have 359 members on ubuntu loco teams
<Researcher> i am working to create a mailing list and send them invitation
<Researcher> i want to get atleast 10% of them here
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> good idea ?
<Kilos> there is a pk site hey?
<Researcher> pk site is down but there is a ubuntu-pk team page
<Kilos> yes invite all
<Kilos> maybe we can repair the site
<Researcher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PakistanTeam#Pakistani_Team_Members
<Researcher> well we need the domain access
<Researcher> and ubutnu itself provide the hosting i guess
<Researcher> if  not i will provide the hosting
<Kilos> is there no site
<Kilos> you can build a static one like the za and africa sites
<Kilos> just need someone to know how to use bazaar and nikola
<Kilos> was the old site a .org site
<Kilos> oh go sort kitchen stuff man
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> it will get burm
<Researcher> brb
<Researcher> i will speak with family on skype
<Researcher> kilos you have a look here
<Researcher> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pk/events/history/
<Researcher> this is all fake
<Researcher> this guy spoiled our team
<Kilos> ill look
<Researcher> i tried to contact him he never speak
<Researcher> also he one time insulted me on phone
<Researcher> that i am a big man dont speak to me for small things
<Researcher> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats where everyone makes mistakes, in ubuntu it is what you know and can do, not how much money is in your bank that counts
<Kilos> many locos around the world can learn from ubuntu-za
<Kilos> we are all friends
<pavlushka> wow, splendid sight, yea.......
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> Congratulations to you guys, cheers! :)
<Kilos> dont run pavlushka
<Kilos> Researcher will need your help editing wiki
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure, anytime, Tell Researcher to mail me the details at pavelsayekat@gmail,com, I will update accordingly and His Wiki name preference by which name He likes to be called.
<Kilos> ok ty
<pavlushka> and Sorry for the capital H s, that is reserved to refer creator to use in the middle of the lines, :(
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he is getting food ready i think
<hggdh> Kilos: right now you are the only moderator in this channel (except for the council)
<Kilos> cool ty hggdh lets hope things stay stable heer then soon i can moeg to another dead loco
<hggdh> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> move i meant
<Kilos> sorry for typos
<hggdh> Kilos: you do not need to keep opped up, just "/msg chanserv op #ubuntu-pk Kilos" when you need
<hggdh> no prob
<hggdh> I have finger dyslexia
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> oh if it works ill do that ty otherwise ill call on you again
<hggdh> it should work. You have the rights
<Kilos> cool ty sir
<hggdh> (you can see then by "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-pk list"
<hggdh> to de-op, "/msg chanserv op #ubuntu-pk -Kilos"
<Kilos> great
<hggdh> (what I do is I create a few alias to do all that)
<Kilos> i actually opened the irc commands link today to learn how to change topic
<hggdh> :-)
<Kilos> haha
<hggdh> welcome to learning IRC
<Kilos> i learn as i go then forget tomorrow again
<hggdh> that's why I set the aliases :-)
<hggdh> easier to remember a few keywords than command syntax
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i forget my birthday man
<Kilos> hehe
<hggdh> alright. I will /part this channel now. You all enjoy. Anything ping us at #ubuntu-irc.
<hggdh> Cheers
<Kilos> cheers hggdh  ty again
<Kilos> hi bravo
<Kilos> night all
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-06
<Kilos> morning pk
<pavlushka> Hello everyone, Eid Mubarak folks!
<Kilos> ohi philipballew how did you get here
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-07
<Kilos> o/
<rhct> hi dear Kilos
<rhct> :)
<Kilos> greetings and all the best to you all
<Kilos> :D
<rhct> tnx bro
<rhct> :)
<rhct> research is on a beach resort with family
<rhct> lol
<rhct> :D
<Kilos> lovely
<rhct> brb my cat is teasing me she need food
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rhct ask Researcher to ping me when he is available please, i have work for him
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-08
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> Researcher ping
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-09
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> hmm...
<Researcher> hi kilos
<Researcher> morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> yo rhct
<Researcher> saLAAAM
<Researcher> let me make tea
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Kilos> ill bb as well toilet calls
<Kilos> you have lots of work
<Kilos> i hope you had a good holiday
<Researcher> tnx kilos
<rhct> hi
<rhct> brb
<Researcher> ok
<Kilos> she is written in python but works only in 12.04 without hitches because since python went to 3 she cant work
<Kilos> one of my guys is busy rewriting the whole thing atm as well , but you know what it is like when you have to code in your spare time
<Kilos> anyone can get the code and use it as well
<Kilos> just need up to date good python programmer
<Kilos> QA hi
<QA> wassup
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Researcher pavel has learned some of the commands to use with ibids
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Kilos> QA help
<QA> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> QA help me with software developement
<QA> Kilos: I use the following features for software development: base64, retest and rfc
<QA> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Kilos> QA how do i use software developement
<QA> Kilos: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> QA what can you do with software developement
<QA> Kilos: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA what can i do with software developement
<QA> Kilos: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> i have forgotten
<Kilos> Researcher well leave a large space for belkinsa before the complaints start so she doesnt have too much scrolling to do, she is also very busy
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>  
<Kilos> pavlushka Researcher
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> Researcher doing washing before water is finished
<Kilos> hi zaki
<zaki> hlw everyone..
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> salaam
<Researcher> kaisay hain aap
<Kilos> let me catch up zaki
<Kilos> last one looks good yes
<Kilos> one more time please
<Kilos> pavlushka where you went
<Kilos> are you busy lad?
<pavlushka> i was away, but didn't checked the away status, sorry
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> welcome back
<pavlushka> Researcher: thanks
<pavlushka> Researcher: got my memo?
<Researcher> no i wasnt got dc so never recieved one
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> today may be i will not be available
<Researcher> so guys sort it out together
<Researcher> from tomorrow i wil be spending 7 to 8 hours atleast every day here
<zaki> hi Researcher
<Researcher> hi hi
<Researcher> zaki glad to see you here
<Researcher> and welcome to the loco team pakistan
<Researcher> brb guys i have to go out with family for a dinner
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> take care everyone
<Researcher> thanks kilos
<Researcher> for your help and efforts
<Kilos> anytime Researcher
<pavlushka> Researcher: wow, that's awesome, have a nice family time, :)
<Kilos> Researcher https://github.com/ibid/ibid
<pavlushka> Researcher: to have an idea on wiki, you can check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2 and you can search for more , :)
<Kilos> lemme just eat then i check it out lad
<pavlushka> Kilos: why? I told it to Researcher :p
<Kilos> oh thats for researcher
<Kilos> im slow man
<Kilos> heard the alert bell when my nick was said
<pavlushka> Kilos: it happens, even to me
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> hahaha (+1)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-10
<Kilos> o/
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> hi Pavlushka
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Researcher> i am going to email details to you Pavlushka
<Researcher> how are ya Kilos
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Researcher> i am all fine bro
<Researcher> just got a 30 mints brake from office
<Researcher> so having some fast lunch
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher> QA send me a message from PAVLUSHKA
<QA> Researcher: Sorry...
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hi QA
<Researcher> nice bot
<Kilos> to leave a message you type in QA tell whoever and the message
<Kilos> https://github.com/ibid/ibid
<rhct> yeah man there
<rhct> call me
<Researcher> i am at lunch brake
<Researcher> get back to u in 30 mints
<rhct> ok bro
<Kilos> rhct what error message do you get
<Researcher> actually i talked him
<Researcher> he need to select the right kernel
<Kilos> ah
<Researcher> everything is fine now
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> well done
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<Kilos> and ChanSeba
<lubmil> hej hej :)
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Welcome to #ubuntu-pk. We are rebuilding so feel free to join us and lend a helping hand.
<ChanSeba> Witamy na kanale #Ubuntu-PC. Ponawiamy więc nie wahaj się, dołącz do nas i podać pomocną dłoń.
<Researcher> hi lubmil
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> Kilos lubmil is a friend from poland
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> cool
<Researcher> good with bots
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> lubmil thanx
<lubmil> ok
<Kilos> lubmil do you use python?
<lubmil> no
<Researcher> tcl ?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nic
<ChanSeba> nothing
<Researcher> then how your bot works ?
<Researcher> mirc bot or eggdrop ?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to nie jest mój bot
<ChanSeba> it's not my bot
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> who is bot owner ?
<Researcher> hi Dominiol
<Researcher> :)
<lubmil> \hej Dominiol :)
<Dominiol> hello
<Kilos> hi Dominiol
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to jest mój kolega dominik
<Researcher> welcome to #ubuntu-pk
<ChanSeba> this is my colleague Artem
<Dominiol> lol
<Researcher> glst to see you here Dominiol
<Dominiol> Artem?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ChanSeba to jego bot
<Kilos> yay channel is growing
<ChanSeba> ChanSeba it's his bot
<Researcher> :)
<Dominiol> what's happening here?
<Researcher> Dominiol we are basically geeks, and helping #ubuntu-pk to revive
<Researcher> if you like to help us please stay with us
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> may be we can help you with ubuntu issues
<Dominiol> I thought lubmil mean '#ubuntu-pl'
<Dominiol> :F
<Researcher> well we have lot of friends from pl
<Researcher> :)
<Dominiol> no, thanks, I'm proud Windows 8.1 user :F
<Researcher> my counsin live in poland and study in galaxy.edu.pl
<Researcher> :)
<Dominiol> Chorzów?
<Researcher> yes
<Researcher> :)
<Dominiol> it's near my city
<Researcher> coool
<Dominiol> I'm from Ruda Śląska
<Researcher> i see
<lubmil> .p chorzow, pl
<Researcher> its a nice place
<ChanSeba> Chorzow, PL: 23.55°C, Lekkie zachmurzenie, 1018 hPa, wsch. 04:45:42, zach. 20:52:56, wiatr 4.1 m/s (230°), wilg. 49%
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> Dominiol you are wikimedia contributor ?
<Researcher> and all wikimedia servers run on linux... we can help u a lot
<Researcher> if u need free linux vps, bot hosting, website hosting
<Researcher> i can offer free
<Researcher> for your project
<Dominiol> Researcher: yeah, I was contributor on Wikia and Wikipedia
<Dominiol> but now I don't have enough time to contribute there
<Researcher> Dominiol did you ever used the ubuntu desktop version ?
<Researcher> it is a great OS and free, all softwares are free, you dont need to pay money for any license
<Researcher> all windows compatible
<Researcher> and you can run any windows application on ubuntu
<Researcher> you know this ?
<Dominiol> hmm, I used ubuntu a few years ago
<Researcher> why not now ?
<Kilos> games
<Researcher> it is fast
<Dominiol> I have Ubutnu 12.04 on CD
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> coool
<Researcher> ubuntu 16.4 is very cool
<Researcher> games can be run on ubuntu
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> ubuntu is virus free
<Researcher> :D
<Dominiol> yeah :D
<Researcher> install it
<Researcher> we will help u if u face any problem
<Researcher> u can install office for free
<Researcher> not license require
<Researcher> Dominiol i am sorry i have to go office, we are glad to meet u and i will love to talk to you again
<Researcher> stay with us and ask help from us
<Researcher> we are very friendly
<Dominiol> Researcher: me too :D
<Researcher> good
<Researcher> :)
<Dominiol> I'll stay with us
<Researcher> i will catch you later time
<Kilos> cool
<Researcher> here you will find lot of good friends
<Kilos> later then Researcher
<Researcher> ill catch you later kilos, and you catch him, :D he will become good ubuntu contributor
<Kilos> cool
<Dominiol> meh, I'll stay with you*
<Researcher> thanks man
<Researcher> :)
<Dominiol> I just woke up
<Researcher> Dominiol go get brakefast and we are always here
<Researcher> :)
<Dominiol> and I don't think about what I'm talking about
<Kilos> im nearly ready for lunch
<Dominiol> and my english isn't really good
<Kilos> its fine, you are doing well
<lubmil> .g pakistan stolica
<ChanSeba> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan | Pakistan – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia
<lubmil> .p islamabad
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 36.67°C, Bezchmurnie, 1010 hPa, wsch. 02:05:44, zach. 16:20:38, wiatr 5.65 m/s (230°), wilg. 44%
<lubmil> lol, 36.67°C
<Researcher> heheh
<Researcher> lubmil check my city
<Researcher> .p muscat
<ChanSeba> Muscat, OM: 37.78°C, Bezchmurnie, 983.78 hPa, wsch. 03:26:08, zach. 16:55:57, wiatr 4.27 m/s (306.5°), wilg. 51%
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> o kurwa
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> tooo much hot
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Bezchmurnie
<ChanSeba> Drizzle
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Bezchmurnie
<ChanSeba> Drizzle
<lubmil> ops
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 26.11°C, Bezchmurnie, 1014 hPa, wsch. 04:51:23, zach. 21:14:52, wiatr 1.54 m/s (289°), wilg. 39%
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to moje miasto
<ChanSeba> this is my city
<Researcher> wow
<Researcher> good
<Dominiol> .p Ruda Slaska
<ChanSeba> Ruda Slaska, PL: 24.1°C, Bezchmurnie, 1018 hPa, wsch. 04:46:25, zach. 20:53:07, wiatr 4.1 m/s (220°), wilg. 46%
<Dominiol> and that's my city
<Kilos> can that work for me as well?
<Kilos> pretoria south africa
<Researcher> .p pretoria
<ChanSeba> Pretoria, ZA: 21.54°C, Rozproszone chmury, 1011 hPa, wsch. 06:53:50, zach. 17:31:46, wiatr 5 m/s (220°), wilg. 42%
<Researcher> it works
<Kilos> cool
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zapraszamy na ##fun
<ChanSeba> welcome to ##fun
<Researcher> :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 192. dzień roku: „Polityka nie jest nauką ścisłą. (Bismarck)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 192. dzień roku: ?Polityka nie jest nauką ścisłą. (Bismarck)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 192. day of the year: ?Politics is not an exact science. (Bismarck)?
<lubmil> Dominiol: ty kurwiu ty :)
<ChanSeba> Mmmm, kurwa.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en schowajcie ChanServ i dajcie voice ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> get ChanServ and give voice ChanSeba
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en schować
<ChanSeba> hide
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en schować ChanServ
<ChanSeba> hide ChanServ
<lubmil> set GUARD on
<lubmil> Wostok, Antarctica: and -80°F/-62°C
<ChiefJustice> hello, buenos dias, buongiorno, salve, cześć
<ChiefJustice> ^^
<lubmil> hej ChiefJustice :)
<Dominiol> hey ChiefJustice
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: ale z ciebie poliglota
<Dominiol> ChiefJustice is my friend
<lubmil> napierdalasz w tylu językach ;>
<Dominiol> I have invited him here
<ChiefJustice> jó napot kivanok!
<ChiefJustice> :P
<Dominiol> he also uses linux, but not ubuntu
<Dominiol> so tell him why he's wrong
<Dominiol> and show him a right way
<ChiefJustice> better not, I will tell them why it is right to study Law
<ChiefJustice> :P
<lubmil> .bomb
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<lubmil> .d Dominiol
<ChanSeba> Dominiol: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<Dominiol> .d lubmil
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Bomba wybuchnie za 10 sekund! Pociagnij za drucik 1, 2 lub 3 za pomoca komendy: .k <numer>
<lubmil> .k 2
<ChanSeba> BOOOOOOM!!!
<ChanSeba> Terrorist win!
<Dominiol> lubmil: don't spam, it's ubuntu support channel
<lubmil> buhahahaha
<Dominiol> so this bot isn't necessary here
<Dominiol> :F
<ChiefJustice> you can call him away
<lubmil> ok
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en przepraszam
<ChanSeba> sorry
<Dominiol> don't say sorry, u will be killed anyway :F
<Researcher> hi Artur21
<Researcher> how are you ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> I'm fine, thanks
<ChiefJustice> I've just got up
<ChiefJustice> my dear friend Dominiol woke me up :P
<Dominiol> do not complain Artur
<ChiefJustice> should I?
<Dominiol> just try to don't go to sleep at 5AM
<Dominiol> :P
<ChiefJustice> I really would have gone at 6AM
<ChiefJustice> :v
<Dominiol> I went to bed at 1AM, so I'm pretty rested today
<lubmil> ty to ale jestes :)
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: a ciebie pogięło by siedzieć do 5 rano ;>
<ChiefJustice> odezwał się ten, co potem śpi całe popołudnie
<ChiefJustice> :F
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: a właśnie, przypomniałeś mi, że to już czas spać. ;>
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 10 Jul 2016 15:29:43 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bo o tej porze wszyscy normalni ludzie śpią
<ChanSeba> because at this time most normal people are sleeping
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> :)
<zaki> hi.
<zaki> how's everything?
<Researcher> everything is cool
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> as you can  see we are start growing
<Researcher> we have some new friends from poland here
<ChiefJustice> everything is fine ^^
<Researcher> they are our guests, Mr. ChiefJustice, Lubmil and ChanSeba
<Researcher> actually one of them is bot
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> also some new people from venezuela and romania are about to join here
<Researcher> all geeks
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> zaki u tell how are you
<Researcher> and whats up
<zaki> i'm fine. :) htings are cool here..
<zaki> things*
<Researcher> i understand
<zaki> who is the channel owner now?
<Researcher> well there is no owner
<Researcher> this channel run under a counsil
<Researcher> and we are the member of counsil
<zaki> which counsil?
<zaki> oky..
<Researcher> Ubuntu Council
<zaki> hmm..
<Researcher> this channel is the official channel for ubuntu linux support help, too be more exact, geek channel
<Researcher> where you can learn and contribute same time
<Researcher> :)
<zaki> hmm..
<ChiefJustice> meh, 'Mr. ChiefJustice'
<ChiefJustice> :D
<ChiefJustice> I'm only 20 years old ^^
<Dominiol> ChiefJustice: old prick
<Dominiol> :)
<ChiefJustice> Dominiol: be silent, young fool :f
<ChiefJustice> :F *
<ChiefJustice> :P
<Researcher> lol
<ChiefJustice> he's actually 17
<ChiefJustice> and he jokes about me being an old prick, as usual :D
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> hi Zuu
<Researcher> welcome here
<Researcher> glad to see you here
<Researcher> thanks for joining us
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> JeDaaaaaaaa
<Researcher> welcome man
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> JeDa welcome back
<JeDa> ty
<Researcher> meet Kilos he is also a bot coder
<Researcher> :)
<ChiefJustice> oh, hi JeDa ^^
<Zuu> :)
<JeDa> hi
<ChiefJustice> how are you today?
<Researcher> JeDa thanks for your support
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> JeDa ChiefJustice is also a very good friend and a nice pal
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> brb guys ill join you from home
<Kilos> sorry Researcher i slept all afternoon, let me catch up
<JeDa> ChiefJustice: good, yourself?
<JeDa> Researcher: ahh, okay
<ChiefJustice> JeDa: everything is all right
<Kilos> well at least there is life here again
<ChiefJustice> Polonais Corps Diplomatique – bringing the life where it is needed
<ChiefJustice> :P
<ZmEu> Researcher-: in tha house
<ChiefJustice> afk
<Kilos> hi ZmEu
<Dominiol> ChiefJustice: 'away from komputer'? :P
<Kilos> i saw the version request
<Kilos> hehe
<ZmEu> hi
<ZmEu> all are idle
<ZmEu>  *   Copyright (C) infinity-infinity God <God@Heaven>
<JeDa> <--> CTCP requested by ZmEu: VERSION
<JeDa> <--> CTCP reply to ZmEu: VERSION WeeChat 1.5 (Jun 23 2016)
<JeDa> heh
<Researcher> hi zmEu
<Researcher> :)
<ZmEu> hi
<ZmEu> i'm the padawan
<ZmEu> hehe
<Researcher> welcome to #ubuntu-pk
<ZmEu> thanks
<Researcher> hi padawan
<Researcher> gald to see u here
<Researcher> :)
<ZmEu> glad
<Researcher> *glad
<ChiefJustice> well, I should call myself ajatollah then
<ChiefJustice> :P
<ZmEu> xD
<ZmEu> allelujah
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> wassup bros
<Researcher> fine fine
<ChiefJustice> really nothing
<Researcher> thanks for joining us
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> zmEu you are pro man
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> we have some peeps here
<Researcher> Kilos
<Researcher> pavlushka
<Researcher> zaki
<Researcher> lot of good guys
<ChiefJustice> pavlushka <3
<Researcher> :)
<ChiefJustice> it sounds Russian
<ZmEu> do you have killers ?
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> i will pay with bitcoins
<Researcher> lol
<ZmEu> hehehehee
<ChiefJustice> I wish I could speak Russian
<ZmEu> I want to kill someone from Undernet
<Researcher> heheheh
<ZmEu> ^_^
<Researcher> well to be honest i love the russian girls
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> me too
<Researcher> they are beautiful
<ChiefJustice> ZmEu: killing is unlawful
<ChiefJustice> it is highly prohibited
<ChiefJustice> :P
<ChiefJustice> anyway, whom do you want to kill?
<ZmEu> :D
<ZmEu> all opers staff
<ZmEu> http://routing-com.undernet.org/index.php?mode=members
<ChiefJustice> what do they do?
<ZmEu> ignoring me
<ZmEu> :{
<ChiefJustice> why?
<ChiefJustice> is there any purpose?
<ZmEu> i don't know
<ChiefJustice> so you don't know any reason and they are acting as you described
<ZmEu> nope
<ZmEu> if i know. i don't want to kill
<Researcher> hi philipballew
<Researcher> wb
<ChiefJustice> well, maybe you should talk with them
<ZmEu> write them what i want to do ? to kill him ?
<ChiefJustice> it is believed every person with power should explain their decisions
<ZmEu> haha
<ChiefJustice> so if you are now banned, you will be able to get information on it
<ChiefJustice> at least I, as an admin, would provide the reason of doing so
<Researcher> you are not unjust
<Researcher> thats what i can understand
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> but not everyone is good like you.
<Researcher> lamers are everywhere
<ChiefJustice> of course there are plenty of them
<ZmEu> ,,
<ChiefJustice> I think ZmEu should politely ask for a reason
<Researcher> zmEu : what about unet admins, would they ever give u reason... no
<ChiefJustice> if it is, obviously, possible
<ZmEu> undernet is a lamma
<Researcher> :)
<ZmEu> llama
<Researcher> undernet and undernet users are holy lamers
<Researcher> not all but majority of them
<ChiefJustice> well, maybe that's why it has 'under' in the name
<ChiefJustice> :P
<Researcher> lol
<ZmEu> :)))
<ZmEu> hahaha
<Researcher> well freenode is a better network
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i think JeDa will going to link server here tooo, in future
<Researcher> he already have ircd7
<Researcher> and he is very good at
<ZmEu> :D
<ZmEu> hack.freenode.net
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> card. already linked
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> 64 core intel card
<Researcher> coming soon
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> they support ARM servers
<ZmEu> ?
<ZmEu> :)))
<Researcher> they should
<ZmEu> i have some ARM in house
<ZmEu> already online
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> house ARM will not be acceptable i guess
<ZmEu> NOC required?
<Researcher> no no
<ZmEu> i already have NOC
<Researcher> i dont think freenode have stupid requirements
<ZmEu> so..
<Researcher> lets link a server here
<ZmEu> are you sure?
<Researcher> i will be your co assistant :D
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> why not.
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> they want ssh disabled?
<ZmEu> ports ? etc
<ZmEu> i can disable ssh but i need to know what to do
<Researcher> well as i said earlier they dont have stupid requirement
<ZmEu> thats great
<Researcher> but ofcourse freenode preffer the dedicated
<ZmEu> I'm the master
<ZmEu> not third party
<Researcher> let me re check because 9 years ago when i was linking here the requirements were different as of today
<ZmEu> own boss
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> boss boss boss
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> :D
<ZmEu> i didnt found the link for routing
<ZmEu> apps
<Researcher> let me see
<ZmEu> https://freenode.net/support ?
<ZmEu> Pentium 4 or better dedicated server	64-bit multi-core
<ZmEu> 2G RAM	2-3G or more
<ZmEu> 1 gb not good?
<ZmEu> i can keep online 10.000 users
<ZmEu> on 1gb
<ZmEu> lol
<ZmEu> 12:29:35 -Z- 9635 10301 Current local users 9635, max 10301
<ZmEu> debian i have
<ZmEu> 64 bit yes
<ZmEu> but ARM
<ZmEu> 2 or 4 core
<ZmEu> freen­ode's spon­sor li­aisons try to re­spond to all serv­er ap­pli­ca­tion re­quests with­in two weeks. Please al­low this time be­fore chas­ing your ap­pli­ca­tion.
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> but i didnt see where i can make this
<Researcher> well
<Researcher> let me ask on your behalf
<ZmEu> ok
<rhct> yeah same link
<rhct> freenode.net/support
<rhct> researcher
<rhct> try this one
<Researcher> dude i already been to this page
<Researcher> but where to put the application ?
<rhct> good question
<rhct> lol
<ZmEu> =)
<rhct> let me check
<rhct> brb
<Researcher> found
<Researcher> ZmEu : check this
<Researcher> p Swant (swant@freenode/staff/ikea)
<Researcher> p e (edk@freenode/staff/spy.edk)
<Researcher> p 2 staff members
<Researcher> End of /STATS report
<Researcher> you have tell them or ask regarding server donation
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> donation is not a good reason :))
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> well donation is a sophesticated word
<Researcher> we never know what lies behind it.
<ZmEu> ye
<ZmEu> anyone know linux kernel module
<ZmEu> ?
<Researcher> i know
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> but dont try at openvz kernel
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> guys i am going to nearby shop
<Researcher> brb
<Researcher> will be back
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> ZmEu take care of this chan in my absence :D
<Researcher> tnx for joining us
<ZmEu> ok np
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<Kilos> hi guys i just woke up
<Kilos> slept the whole afternoon and evening away
<ChiefJustice> Kilos: lucky you
<Kilos> yeah
<ZmEu> lol
<ZmEu> weird
<ChiefJustice> somehow
<Dominiol> I'm watching EURO 2016 final
<Dominiol> Portugal vs France
<Dominiol> I bet France will win, but who knows...
<ChiefJustice> winners will win
<ChiefJustice> it's obvious
<Dominiol> too bad that Poland was eliminated in the quarterfinals
<Dominiol> stupid penalties, Poland was playing much better than Portugal
<ChiefJustice> (Duckworth-Lewis method)
<ChiefJustice> :v
<ChiefJustice> 'Poland has been called away by one vote (D/L)'
<Dominiol> (Błaszczykowski-Rui Patritio method)
<Dominiol> :D
<ChiefJustice> :D
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Mon, 11 Jul 2016 00:02:56 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Poniedziałek.
<ChanSeba> and it is Monday.
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 193. dzień roku: „Czynię próbę, czy można jeszcze rządzić w Polsce bez bata? (Piłsudski)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 193. dzień roku: ?Czynię próbę, czy można jeszcze rządzić w Polsce bez bata? (Piłsudski)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 193. day of the year: ?I do try, if you can still rule in Poland without the whip? (Pilsudski)?
<ZmEu> w
<ChiefJustice> e
<ChiefJustice> rtyuiop
<ChiefJustice> :v
<ChiefJustice> I'm kidding :P
